
Ask HN: Major cities rental market 2020 - llcoolv
Hello everyone,<p>Have you noticed a storm of super cheap rental offers in your city&#x27;s nice neighbourhoods. In Prague it is ~45% down for a week and in Sofia ~35%. My guess is Airbnb and mortgage-to-rent. With many borders expected to stay closed for an extended period, when are those properties going to end up in bank auctions?<p>Is the housing bubble about to pop?
======
chewz
I guess not. For most landlords 1 or 2 months without any income is just bad
luck.

If we have recession and travel restrictions for a few quarters prices will
fall but still, it is just temporary.

You can expect bubble to pop only if there is some change. For example Work
From Home becomes a standard and in results there is systematic outflow from
urban centers. Or there is long period of inflation and the capital finds
better returns elsewhere. Or 25% of population dies.

So I would say there is a chance of housing bubble popping up but it is not a
base scenario.

~~~
llcoolv
Yes, but I can easily see the borders staying closed for quite some time,
especially in countries that manage to flatten the curve, the direction in
which they are closed might change though.

